# Training Dude



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Dude is now 5 months old and for the most part an awesome pup. We are still working on his reactivity to other dogs, but he is doing much better. He is great in the house and with the kids. We were at my Dad's birthday party over the weekend with about 40+ people and he was awesome. Friendly and social with all.

We have been training with his breeder the past couple months and he is doing great and more importantly he loves it. I am having a blast training him and am hooked on Schutzhund. I know that it will only get harder, but more rewarding. The breeder says that he is doing really well for his age. I am very proud 

Here is a picture that the breeder took with her phone this weekend and one when he was playing in the yard with the soccer ball (his new favorite toy)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a great looking boy


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks! I love the look of the long haired shepherds, but this is the first one that I have had and it is kind of a pain. Everything sticks to his coat


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Handsome boy, good job with him!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

meldleistikow said:


> Thanks! I love the look of the long haired shepherds, but this is the first one that I have had and it is kind of a pain. Everything sticks to his coat


 
They are "Fod Monsters" (Foreign Object Debris). Scarlett brings in all sorts of stuff. Right now, it's all the crud that the Oak trees drop. Most of the time it's just twigs and leaves.


----------

